# Bigfoot riding mowers



## dirtybernie (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey all. in case you have never seen these its worth a look. aside from building mowers like these he also makes homade turbo chargers! he is unveiling his latest creation "ZUES" saturday night and it has two 18hp briggs engines and the seat is nearly 10ft off the ground! you can see some of his other creations at http://XtremeMowerMayhem.com

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b399/dirtybernie/monsterlineup.jpg


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

DB,

Neat, but what I just spent and went through redoing my lawn, I'd rather eat :bouncy: poop then, well maybe not, hell, I always wanted a dirt tract !!

Do you recall my adamant dialog about Ag Tires we had on an other forum???tiphat :jumpropeb What a hoot!!!!!

Good to see you back again and your posting access problems have been fixed!!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Some people just have to much time on their hands..........

Glad there isn't a chapter around here, my wife has enough rules already!
Nice "Babe Page"!


----------

